# Model Power Water Tower light replacement



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

I finally got around to getting power to my Model Power wate tower yesterday, it does blink ok, but it's an incandescent bulb, probably a Christmas light bulb and with every blink it dims the other lights on the layout, so I want to replace it with a LED and flasher. 

I read someplace the tower could be opened to change the light, but the instructions were missing when I bought it and I painted the tower so there's no clear way to tell where it's meant to open.. so I 'm wondering if anybody can tell me where and how to open it, or do i just take the Dremel to it...?


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Can't help with how to open it, but it seems to me if a single christmas type bulb (1.5w) is causing your layout to dim then something isn't right.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Zug said:


> I finally got around to getting power to my Model Power wate tower yesterday, it does blink ok, but it's an incandescent bulb, probably a Christmas light bulb and with every blink it dims the other lights on the layout, so I want to replace it with a LED and flasher.
> 
> I read someplace the tower could be opened to change the light, but the instructions were missing when I bought it and I painted the tower so there's no clear way to tell where it's meant to open.. so I 'm wondering if anybody can tell me where and how to open it, or do i just take the Dremel to it...?


some photos might be helpful


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

Tom_C said:


> Can't help with how to open it, but it seems to me if a single christmas type bulb (1.5w) is causing your layout to dim then something isn't right.


That's why I want to replace it. It's not a huge dim, if I wasn't watching for it I probably won't notice it, but little things like that bug me.. The power supply is home made, 12 volt unregulated rated for 3 amps and is fused the rectifier bridge is rated at 25 amps. But being unregulated a bit if dimming is expected with load. It's only running the lighting on my small layout.

It could just be a junky bulb too.


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

santafealltheway said:


> some photos might be helpful


OK, a couple photos are attached if i did it right.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

If I had to guess I'd say the top of the water tank twists off, or perhaps just pops off straight up.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Tom_C said:


> If I had to guess I'd say the top of the water tank twists off, or perhaps just pops off straight up.


That's my guess also.
Dan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'd say Tom C and Panther are likely right. Model Power stuff is none too sophisticated.


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

Doesn't matter now, I couldn't get it off, painted in place.. so i used the Dremel and a cut off disc... Just about finished building a 555 flasher with a LED instead of a Christmas light bulb.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Zug said:


> Doesn't matter now, I couldn't get it off, painted in place.. so i used the Dremel and a cut off disc... Just about finished building a 555 flasher with a LED instead of a Christmas light bulb.


EVAN'S DESIGNS has slow flashing LED's in various sizes that are designed for installation in water towers.
I have done 4 in HO scale on my layout, including that exact tower you're working on, and they look super realistic.
Let me know if you need more details.
Bob


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

raleets said:


> EVAN'S DESIGNS has slow flashing LED's in various sizes that are designed for installation in water towers.
> I have done 4 in HO scale on my layout, including that exact tower you're working on, and they look super realistic.
> Let me know if you need more details.
> Bob


Thanks, but the flasher is built now and have been running for over an hour just to test it before installing it. I have a lifetime with electronics as a hobby, so stuff like this is pretty easy for me


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Great!
It sounds like you have the gremlin on the run.
Happy flashing!
Bob


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

I've got it back together now.

I filled the gap from the cut with hot glue to be sanded a bit tomorrow then painted. but it's looks a lot better. I can actually see the light flash now and it's not taxing the power supply with the blinks.

I want to get one of the upside down rain drop shape water tower for the main town and put a similar flasher in it, only probably is the local hobby store, you guessed it, doesn't stock them...


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

raleets said:


> EVAN'S DESIGNS has slow flashing LED's in various sizes that are designed for installation in water towers.
> I have done 4 in HO scale on my layout, including that exact tower you're working on, and they look super realistic.
> Let me know if you need more details.
> Bob


 Details, please.


----------

